# Blazer employee fired for lunch with Canzano...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A Blazer employee has been fired for entering (and winning) a contest to have a charity lunch with John Canzano...Is management afraid that this person is going to spill some beans to Canzano so they fired him/her?......I wonder if this employee that Canzano is talking about is Mary Renouf-Hanson?

It's in Canzano's blog 




> The Blazers employee that won the charity lunch auction mentioned in this blog a couple of weeks ago has been fired I'm told by an insider at One Center Court


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Our management team is starting to seem a lot like Stern -- both hiding something. To be fair, both have also had "hard seasons" and both might even be doing the "right thing" somehow.... Still, I'm thinking in both cases they've got more egg on their collective faces for not just letting these things just blow over, or, if they really can't do that, at least dealing with it with less extreme measures and more grace.

:sigh:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Could Renouf be the person who gave Canzano that infamous document earlier this year?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Our management team is starting to seem a lot like Stern -- both hiding something. To be fair, both have also had "hard seasons" and both might even be doing the "right thing" somehow.... Still, I'm thinking in both cases they've got more egg on their collective faces for not just letting these things just blow over, or, if they really can't do that, at least dealing with it with less extreme measures and more grace.
> 
> :sigh:


here's a little parable we all need to remember.

there's an old indian man walking down highway 395 in Eastern Washington. He's been walking for a long time, when he comes up to a rattle snake. The snake says to the man "I'm so tired. Could you please pick me up and take me with you?"

The old man, knowing full well that rattler's bite people, says "no way, I know what you are!"

The snake responses "I promise you, I won't bite you. I'm too weak, and it's too cold for me to bite you. "

The old man, decides that he'll put the snake in his pocket and take him with him. Along the way, the old man and the snake strike up a conversation. They talk about politics, weather, and how Moses Lake is really ugly. 

After about 3 hours of conversation, the old man reaches his destination, Ritzville Washington. He says to the snake "This is where I have to let you go now". The snake responds by thanking him.

"Could yo do me a small favor?" asks the snake.

"sure, what?"

"could you please pick me up out of your pocket, I don't have the energy to get out of your pocket".

"sure."

And just as the man reaches into his pocket, the rattler digs his fangs deep into the mans hand, filling him full of venom. 

"ouch! You stupid little ****! what the hell was that for?"

"well, I am a snake. you knew that full well when you picked me up. What did you expect me to do?"

"well damnit, ahh crap, this is hurting like a mother. "

"you should've trusted your instincts"

"I'll show you instincts, you slimey *******!"

and with that, the guy pulls out his hunting knife, and chops off the rattlers head, and spits on him. 

But the guy dies anyways.

moral of the story?

consider the source. John Canzano is as trusty as a rattle snake.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> here's a little parable we all need to remember.
> 
> there's an old indian man walking down highway 395 in Eastern Washington. He's been walking for a long time, when he comes up to a rattle snake. The snake says to the man "I'm so tired. Could you please pick me up and take me with you?"
> 
> ...


So you're saying that Canzano hitches rides with old guys walking on the road and then bites them?

I can see that.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A Blazer employee has been fired for entering (and winning) a contest to have a charity lunch with John Canzano...Is management afraid that this person is going to spill some beans to Canzano so they fired him/her?......I wonder if this employee that Canzano is talking about is Mary Renouf-Hanson?


I think you are leaping to conclusions. Even assuming what Canzano wrote was true (a hell of an assumption already), there's no link made between the firing and the lunch. 

People who eat lunch are sometimes fired for reasons other than lunch. 

barfo


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> here's a little parable we all need to remember.
> 
> there's an old indian man walking down highway 395 in Eastern Washington. He's been walking for a long time, when he comes up to a rattle snake. The snake says to the man "I'm so tired. Could you please pick me up and take me with you?"
> 
> ...


To add to the story, the snake might have bitten him again even after the head was cut off, rattlesnakes have been known to do that. Moral: You can never rest easy where Canzano is concerned.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

You mean someone actually entered an auction where the prize was lunch with John Canzano? 

What did the runner up get, a kick in the nuts?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Goldmember said:


> You mean someone actually entered an auction where the prize was lunch with John Canzano?
> 
> What did the runner up get, a kick in the nuts?


:rofl:

Now THAT is hilarious!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay, so let me make sure I got this all right...

You are putting stock in something implied by Canzano? :eek8: 

He sure does have some ego thinking he's important enough that having lunch with someone is reason for that person to get fired by anyone. Jesus, some people have big heads, but the smallest brains.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> People who eat lunch are sometimes fired for reasons other than lunch.


Yeah, according to US NEWS & WORLD REPORT, 99% of people who are fired from their jobs eat lunch.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A Blazer employee has been fired for entering (and winning) a contest to have a charity lunch with John Canzano..]


Does this strike anyone else as odd? So there's a contest (a drawing?) to have lunch with Canzano, and the winner just happens to be a Blazer employee? That seems totally rigged to me - that's who he would most like to talk to for dirt and they just happen to win? Dude's a sleaze.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I seriously doubt the person fired was Mary, she had put in her two-week notice to move to another company.

Gramps...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A Blazer employee has been fired for entering (and winning) a contest to have a charity lunch with John Canzano...Is management afraid that this person is going to spill some beans to Canzano so they fired him/her?......I wonder if this employee that Canzano is talking about is Mary Renouf-Hanson?
> 
> It's in Canzano's blog


Nope. She found a job with another local company, filed her two-weeks notice with the Blazers, then was unceremoniously given the bum's rush out the door.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Could Renouf be the person who gave Canzano that infamous document earlier this year?


No way. Mary was their Manager of Internet Marketing. She would not have had access to "the document".

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> You mean someone actually entered an auction where the prize was lunch with John Canzano?
> 
> What did the runner up get, a kick in the nuts?


HILARIOUS!!! I'd like to win the contest, then dump my plate of food all over his bald head, and say "GO TRAIL BLAZERS!"

Can someone post the story?, because I dont see it on the blog.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> You mean someone actually entered an auction where the prize was lunch with John Canzano?
> 
> What did the runner up get, a kick in the nuts?


Man, I hate those contests where the Grand Prize isn't as good as the 2nd Prize. :biggrin:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Nope. She found a job with another local company, filed her two-weeks notice with the Blazers, then was unceremoniously given the bum's rush out the door.
> 
> PBF



That's pretty common. A lot of companies will just pay the employee their two weeks and ask them to leave. Especially with all the ongoing stuff with the Blazers, they don't want an employee who's going to be leaving, leaking other unfavorable info about them.

I was going to send Mary and email thanking her, but I think it's to late. I wish her well in her new endevors..


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Definetly not Mary R.H. 

Plus it wasn't Mary who leaked the Darius document to Canzano, bout all I can say since obviously saying who did leak it would cost him/her their job. 

I would love to eat lunch with Canzano, 45 mins. to tell him how much he sucks!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> ... filed her two-weeks notice with the Blazers, then was unceremoniously given the bum's rush out the door.


What was unceremonious about it? Should it have been ceremonious? 

Did she bust out the pomp and circumstance when she told them she didn't want to work there anymore?

What's the big deal?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> HILARIOUS!!! I'd like to win the contest, then dump my plate of food all over his bald head, and say "GO TRAIL BLAZERS!"
> 
> Can someone post the story?, because I dont see it on the blog.


interesting that it's gone now.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

barfo said:


> People who eat lunch are sometimes fired for reasons other than lunch.


isn't there supposed to be quotes and a "Confucious says" with this bit here?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> What was unceremonious about it? Should it have been ceremonious?
> 
> Did she bust out the pomp and circumstance when she told them she didn't want to work there anymore?
> 
> What's the big deal?


Well, sometimes when someone gives their 2 weeks notice, the company actually lets them hang around for that 2 weeks.

'Sall I'm sayin'.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Definetly not Mary R.H.
> 
> Plus it wasn't Mary who leaked the Darius document to Canzano, bout all I can say since obviously saying who did leak it would cost him/her their job.


So... you do KNOW who it was, then, right?

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Nope. She found a job with another local company, filed her two-weeks notice with the Blazers, then was unceremoniously given the bum's rush out the door


.


So that's why she never answered the email I sent her in reply to her email.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Okay, so let me make sure I got this all right...
> 
> You are putting stock in something implied by Canzano? :eek8:
> 
> He sure does have some ego thinking he's important enough that having lunch with someone is reason for that person to get fired by anyone. Jesus, some people have big heads, but the smallest brains.


Canzano said that he was told the incidents were unrelated. Canzano then said that he believed it.

Came off as a amusing anecdote to me.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Well, sometimes when someone gives their 2 weeks notice, the company actually lets them hang around for that 2 weeks.
> 
> 'Sall I'm sayin'.
> 
> PBF


Right, but you don't give a 2 weeks notice because you want to hang out for another 2 weeks. You do it as a courtesy to your employer so that they can make the necessary arrangements. If she really wanted to stick around longer, she could have just waited to put in her notice. Them letting her go (with compensation, no doubt) allows her to take some time off, or to get to her new job that much sooner.

I seriously doubt she is stewing over it. If so, perhaps I am misreading the situation.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Perestroika and glastonost, PLEASE


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> Canzano said that he was told the incidents were unrelated. Canzano then said that he believed it.
> 
> Came off as a amusing anecdote to me.


you know the concept of poisoning a well?

thats exactly what ****zano was doing.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I challenge every Trail Blazer fan on this board to avoid mentioning Canzano and any of his "work" in any posts or new topics in here. Lets see how long we can go as a group without wasting our time discussing his opinions about our Trail Blazers. Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I challenge every Trail Blazer fan on this board to avoid mentioning Canzano and any of his "work" in any posts or new topics in here. Lets see how long we can go as a group without wasting our time discussing his opinions about our Trail Blazers. Anyone up for the challenge?


Canzano.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

@ 2:26 PM



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I challenge every Trail Blazer fan on this board to avoid mentioning Canzano and any of his "work" in any posts or new topics in here. Lets see how long we can go as a group without wasting our time discussing his opinions about our Trail Blazers. Anyone up for the challenge?


@ 2:49 PM



Fork said:


> Canzano.



took 13 minutes for someone to piss on BNB's parade. Nice. I had 8 minutes, Schilly had 14.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> took 13 minutes for someone to piss on BNB's parade. Nice. I had 8 minutes, Schilly had 14.


Nice job Schilly!
:biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> @ 2:26 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Hap. If I didn't have to work at least part of the day, I could have brought home the big win for you. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Sorry Hap. If I didn't have to work at least part of the day, I could have brought home the big win for you. Maybe next time.


 :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hmmm...I wonder why he erased that little blurb off of his blog?....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

There is no way Mary was involved in the whole Canzano fiasco. 

She got a better job, good for her. Bad for all of us who enjoyed her work. Best of luck Mary.


----------

